# Jambalaya



## Rich Koster (Aug 14, 2010)

For those of us who like jambalaya, please share your recipe with me. My bride is looking for a new twist on an old favorite.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 14, 2010)

We love this one!

20 medium shrimp, peeled and deveined 
4 ounces chicken, diced 
6 oz. Andouille sausage, sliced 
1 tablespoon Creole seasoning (see below) 
2 tablespoons olive oil
¼ cup chopped onion 
¼ cup chopped green bell pepper 
¼ cup chopped celery 
2 tbsp. chopped garlic 
½ cup chopped tomatoes 3 bay leaves 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 teaspoon hot sauce 
¾ cup rice (uncooked)
3 cups chicken stock 
Salt and pepper 

In a bowl combine shrimp, chicken and Creole seasoning. Mix well.

In a large saucepan heat oil over high heat with onion, pepper and celery for 3 minutes. Add garlic, tomatoes, bay leaves, Worcestershire and hot sauces. Stir in rice and slowly add broth. Reduce heat to medium and cook uncovered until rice absorbs liquid and becomes tender, stirring occasionally, about 15 minutes.

When rice is just tender add shrimp and chicken mixture and sausage. Cook until meat is done, about 10 minutes more. Let cool for 5-10 minutes.

Season to taste with salt, pepper and Creole seasoning. 

Creole Seasoning:
2 ½ tbsp. paprika 
1 ½ tbsp. salt 
2 tbsp. garlic powder 
1 tbsp. black pepper 
1 tbsp. onion powder 
1 tbsp. cayenne pepper 
1 tbsp. dried oregano 
1 tbsp. dried thyme 
Combine all ingredients thoroughly. Makes 2/3 cup


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks good, Steve. 

We almost always brown the rice before adding the liquid. It gives the jambayla a great colour and improves the flavour.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 14, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> That looks good, Steve.
> 
> We almost always brown the rice before adding the liquid. It gives the jambayla a great colour and improves the flavour.


 
I'll give that a try next time around!


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 26, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> We love this one!
> 
> 20 medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
> 4 ounces chicken, diced
> ...


 
I'll basically be making this recipe tonight so I'll let you know what I think. I was going to do gumbo but it will take to long, I have to be at church at 6.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 26, 2010)

If you were in Jacksonville, _*NC*_, I might show up with a spoon!


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 26, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> If you were in Jacksonville, _*NC*_, I might show up with a spoon!


 
Sorry I am a little south of that. But incredible recipe. I followed the basic recipe and it was amazing. I have never made jambalaya from scratch like that, always Zataran's, and was the best jambalaya I ever had. My family thanks you and your recipe sir, although I comitted blasphemy against the trinity of Cajun food by having onions, tomatoes, but no celery, sorry.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 26, 2010)

Just to make sure that nobody becomes modalistic in their cooking:

The trinity of the kitchen is Onion, Celery, and Bell Pepper.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 26, 2010)

Delighted to hear that you and your family enjoyed it! It is a favorite for us.

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




LawrenceU said:


> Just to make sure that nobody becomes modalistic in their cooking:
> 
> The trinity of the kitchen is Onion, Celery, and Bell Pepper.


----------

